# Iron X replacement



## ScuffsNScrapes (Apr 23, 2009)

does this stuff work like wolfs/iron-x ? I'd like some Iron-X/Wolfs but cant find it less that 2.5ltrs at £30

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_794537_langId_-1_categoryId_255235


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ScuffsNScrapes said:


> does this stuff work like wolfs/iron-x ? I'd like some Iron-X/Wolfs but cant find it less that 2.5ltrs at £30


What stuff are you comparing to Wolfs/Iron-X? 

Iron-X comes in smaller 500ml bottles at around £9 or you can buy the eco refills.

If you need bulk then look at AS Fallout Remover.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Does what work like wolfs/iron-x?.......


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes (Apr 23, 2009)

link added


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

(Unit price: £19.98 per litre)

That's more expensive than 1L of Iron-X/Wolfs.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Iron X is great stuff.

I need to order another 500ml (unfortunately I didn't keep the bottle). Any of the sellers such as elite or i4 do discount for DW members?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

RCZ said:


> Any of the sellers such as elite or i4 do discount for DW members?


Indeed they do :thumb:

ECC is DW
i4D is DWX


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Buy some and sniff it. 
If you dont spontaneously barf then it's not the same as IronX



Quite comfortably the single most revolting smelling thing I have ever encountered in nearly 31 years on this earth.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> Buy some and sniff it.
> If you dont spontaneously barf then it's not the same as IronX
> 
> 
> ...


Then you my friend have yet to smell Orchard Auto Cares Iron Cleanse. If iron x smells like death then iron cleanse smells like 2 month old death! (Will report back soon on Its performance).



ScuffsNScrapes said:


> does this stuff work like wolfs/irono-x ? I'd like some Iron-X/Wolfs but cant find it less that 2.5ltrs at £30
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_794537_langId_-1_categoryId_255235


Also 1ltr of Wolfs from CYC is less than the stuff in that link. Iron X is a a similar price to the stuff in the link.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Wouldnt that Iron clense be effectively the same smell as IronX if it works the same way and does the same thing?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> Wouldnt that Iron clense be effectively the same smell as IronX if it works the same way and does the same thing?


Similar but worse, much worse. Then Wolfs deironiser does the same thing as iron X in a similar way and its not to bad smell wise (though It's no perfume).


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> (Unit price: £19.98 per litre)
> 
> That's more expensive than 1L of Iron-X/Wolfs.


Its not more expansive..
its Exactly the same price!.
there is AB purple rain thats work the same way and cheaper.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Matt_Nic said:


> Buy some and sniff it.
> If you dont spontaneously barf then it's not the same as IronX
> 
> 
> ...


IronX now has cherry smell additive in it!
still not the best perfume but much much better..
most resellers stock already with the cherry smell.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> IronX now has cherry smell additive in it!
> still not the best perfume but much much better..
> most resellers stock already with the cherry smell.


Hey, I wasnt compaining about it's use - it's a fantastic product.

But jeezus christ it stank lol.

Seems to be very hard to come buy - any plans to ramp up production?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Its not more expansive..
> its Exactly the same price!.
> there is AB purple rain thats work the same way and cheaper.


Look for yourself ...

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Iron_X_1Litre_ECO_Pack_1.html#aIXECO1L

Pretty sure £19.98 is more than £17.95 (£16.61 with discount).


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Look for yourself ...
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Iron_X_1Litre_ECO_Pack_1.html#aIXECO1L
> 
> Pretty sure £19.98 is more than £17.95 (£16.61 with discount).


if youll look long enough maybe youll find some one who sell it for less :wall:
the retail price for the 1 liter is 19.95!.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ronwash said:


> Its not more expansive..
> its Exactly the same price!.
> there is AB purple rain thats work the same way and cheaper.


wolfs is £9.99 per ltr thats 1/2 the price


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Sonax full effect wheel cleaner is cheaper than the rest.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> wolfs is £9.99 per ltr thats 1/2 the price


Youre 100% right,but i ment the iron x VS the halfords stuff.
both iron x and wolfs decon gel are great products!.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ronwash said:


> if youll look long enough maybe youll find some one who sell it for less :wall:
> the retail price for the 1 liter is 19.95!.


I've already shown you 1L for less but here...

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/carpro-ironx-highly-effective-surface-cleaner-1-litre.php
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/carpro-ironx-highly-effective-cleaner-1-litre-eco-refill.php

Both without discount.

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Maybe he's after some more free stuff??


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ronwash said:


> Youre 100% right,but i ment the iron x VS the halfords stuff.
> both iron x and wolfs decon gel are great products!.


ok but you were replying to DMH-01, who quoted iron x/wolfs


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Sonax full effect wheel cleaner is cheaper than the rest.


does that remove iron particles aswell?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> does that remove iron particles aswell?


Yes it does.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Yes it does.


nice, will have to look out for it. where is it available


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't post links on here but put it into goolge shopping and it's about £8 per litre.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

ours does not smell that bad! its more expensive as it works in a very different way by not "swelling" paint to allow the partle to become dislodged which can cause problems on blended panels if a repair has been carried out. Also ours is the only one that can be watered down to make upto double depending on the severity of the contamination. we are also about to release Total cleanse Iron and tar remover. Iron cleanse will already tackle mild tarring but this is more effective.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cant wait for this total cleanse to be released, hopefully works as good as it sounds. =D


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

ScuffsNScrapes said:


> does this stuff work like wolfs/iron-x ? I'd like some Iron-X/Wolfs but cant find it less that 2.5ltrs at £30
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_794537_langId_-1_categoryId_255235


On wheels yes it works exactly the same and is very good, but dont pay Halfrauds price, most motor factors sell it at around £7.00. Tesco used to sell it but not sure if they still do.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Sonax full effect wheel cleaner is cheaper than the rest.


The cheapest i've found Full Effect is roughly £13 for a 500ml bottle on ebay. There is one seller on google shopping that does a 5L for just shy of £50 but not everyone wants 5L.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

You could always go for Autobrite Direct's Purple Rain - fantastic product.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Simple answer .... No. Wolfs and iron x are sold to pro's the stuff at Halfords is diluted.


----------

